# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  الردود اللازعة وسريعة

## zahababeker

*جواب الشهير برناردشو حين قال له كاتب مغرور: انا أفضل منك ،فإنك تكتب بحثا عن المال وانا اكتب بحثا عن الشرف .. 
فقال له برناردشو على الفور: صدقت،كل منا يبحث عما ينقصه ..!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------

وسأل ثقيل بشار بن برد قائلا : ماأعمى الله رجلا إلا عوضه فبماذا عوضك ؟
فقال بشار: بأن لاأرى امثالك ...!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------

قالت نجمة انجليزية للأديب الفرنسي هنري جانسون : انه لأمر مزعج فأنا لا أتمكن من ابقاء اظافري 
نظيفة في باريس ... 
فقال على الفور :لأنك تحكين نفسك كثيرا ...!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------ 

تزوج اعمى امرأة فقالت :لو رأيت بياضي وحسني لعجبت ، 
فقال :لو كنت كما تقولين ما تَرَكَكِ المبصرون لي ..!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------

ويروى ان رجلا قال لإمرأته : ماخلق الله احب الي منك ....
فقالت : ولا ابغض الي منك ! 
فقال: الحمد لله لذي اولاني ماأحب وابتلاك بما تكرهين ..!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------ 

تشدقت امرأة امام صوفي (ارنو) بكثرة المعجبين بها وانهم يزعجونها ،
فقال صوفي :لكم هو سهل ابعادهم ايتها العزيزة ... ماعليك سوى ان تتكلمي ..!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------

- قال رجل لبرناردشو : اليس الطباخ انفع للأمة من الشاعر أو الأديب ؟؟ 
فقال: الكلاب تعتقد ذلك ..!!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------ 

اضافه 

رأت الراقصه فيفي عبده عندما ارادت ركوب سيارتها المرسيدس الفاخره الأديب نجيب محفوظ 
وهو راكب سيارة متواضعه للغاية فقالت:بص الأدب عمل فيك ايه
رد عليها نجيب محفوظ بسرعه :بصي قلة الأدب عملت فيك ايه 
*

----------

